# Scritches For Earl...



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello,

Here are the first photos I have ever got of Earl and Little Bill having a tickle... Earl only seems to like them with his head on your hand, not just with fingers! :lol:



















And a back of the head shot..Hehe!









I got one of Little Bill, but he doesn't like scritches for long! And he's got pin feather's  









Oh...and also that mouldy looking branch near Earl is part of a swing that _did_ have bark on, but Earl got his beak into it! So that is why it is that colour...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Look at them loving those cuddles!! Gorgeous photos!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww soo cute! reminds me of when Cricket would let me scrich her as a baby. Now she completly hates it and people lol.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Adorable pictures Sophia  they look like there loving it.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

aww looks like they love scritches! I wish my budgies did!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Very cute photos. So is that considered the "Palm Technique?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> So is that considered the "Palm Technique?


I suppose so...lol!  He just prefer's it like that but Little Bill just likes only fingers! :lol: Does anyone else's tiel like the palm...?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute photos  Spike has to be on me to want scritches or he does not want any


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl doesn't mind where he is, as long as he is relaxed and it's not to noisy!  Which is hard
in this house!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Lovely photos! I have never come across a budgie who likes head stritches before lol. They are both gorgeous.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I have never come across a budgie who likes head stritches before lol.


When you put your finger(s) near Little Bill's face he always seems to feel the need to clean your finger, I guess it's because Earl always make Little Bill preen him... But when you go under the yellow on his face he loves it!  His head is so small...:lol:!


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

They're so cute! 

Screech will shove her head under my hand until I scratch her. Then she latches onto the nearest thing she can reach and gives soft little peeps with her eyes half closed until I stop.


----------



## SisterBlue (Jun 17, 2008)

Love the scritch photos! 

In the evening, when Sam is getting sleepy, he'll cruise down from my shoulder down onto my chest to get his head and neck scritched...then he'll start to fall asleep, and will end up literally laying on his side cuddled on my chest, limp as spaghetti. 

-SB


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are so cheeky sometimes asking for a tickle but at least they like them!  You just can't say no to giving them a tickle even if they have ruined most of your things! :lol: Crazy!


----------

